
Ask HN: Home exercises during quarantine and isolation - iansowinski
We know how it is. A lot of us can&#x27;t even get out of the home due to strict restrictions in their countries. I wanted to ask for your bits of advice for home exercises without gym equipment. Maybe you have some blogs or video courses to recommend?
======
jgrahamc
I recommend 5BX. It's simple, requires no equipment, doesn't take long and
works. It's often looked down on because all sorts of other advanced programs
have come along. But if you need something you can do anywhere this is a
simple plan and it's well laid out.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Canadian_Air_Force_Exerc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Canadian_Air_Force_Exercise_Plans)

[http://fit450.com/HTML/5BX_Intro.html](http://fit450.com/HTML/5BX_Intro.html)

~~~
iansowinski
Wow, this looks cool :)

------
mtmail
We use the Pamela Reif instruction videos. We got lucky: our gym rented out
equipment on the last day they were open, we got some kettlebells, jumping
ropes. (No money exchanged, they keep charging the monthly gym cost).

[https://www.youtube.com/user/PamelaRf1/videos?view=0&sort=p&...](https://www.youtube.com/user/PamelaRf1/videos?view=0&sort=p&flow=grid)

------
nabla9
There is this popular Schwarzenegger guy in reddit who posted exercise regime
for home without equipment just 3 days ago.

[https://www.reddit.com/user/GovSchwarzenegger/duplicates/flz...](https://www.reddit.com/user/GovSchwarzenegger/duplicates/flz3es/stay_at_home_stay_fit/)

------
jamil7
Down dog is really good for yoga and it's free until the end of the month I
believe. [https://www.downdogapp.com/](https://www.downdogapp.com/)

